# HEW-Cyclassics 2004! Teambildung



## Mi! (5. August 2003)

Also dann wollen wir doch mal gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Nachdem ja scheinbar einige Leute dieses Jahr die 120 km der HEW-Cyclassics in Angriff genommen haben möchte ich doch gleichmal sehen ob wir hier nicht schon mal ein kleines, charmantes Team für die 120 km im Jahre 2004 zusammenkriegen. Ich denke man sollte den sportlichen Ehrgeiz haben eine Zeit unter 03:15:00 (37er Schnitt) fahren zu können. Man sollte sich aber nicht von diesem Schnitt beeindrucken lassen, den ich bin zusammen mit Smash im Training maximal einen Schnitt von 28 km/h über ca. 90 km gefahren. Also wie schauts aus, egal ob Rennrad oder "getuntes" MTB. Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch, bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl, mal über die 170 km unterhalten.

Also wer nächstes Jahr Interesse an einem Team für die 120/170 km hat. Eintragen!

Ich trage mal unverbindlich ein:

1. Smash
2. Mi!


Gruß Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mi! _
> 
> Also wer nächstes Jahr Interesse an einem Team für die 120/170 km hat. Eintragen!
> 
> ...


3. Hellfish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (5. August 2003)

...da wäre ich dann auch gerne dabei. Wie im anderen thread gesagt, gerne über die 170. 

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Beppo (5. August 2003)

Moin Moin,

ja, könnte ich mir vorstellen. 120 oder 170km. 
Probelauf? Für die RTF am Sonnentag habe ich leider keine Zeit. Das wäre eine gute gelegenheit...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Mi! (6. August 2003)

Na da sieht doch schon gut aus.

Ich halte vorläufig fest:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. Mi!


----------



## AWMole (8. August 2003)

Ich mach auch mit, bin aber noch keine 120 km auf der Straße gefahren, aber bis dahin hab ich noch Zeit zum trainieren...


----------



## Mi! (8. August 2003)

Primstens. Somit sieht die derzeitige Teilnehmerliste wie fogt aus:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. AWMole
6. Mi!


----------



## Putcho (8. August 2003)

Da bin ich auch gern dabei ..... Putcho.
Aber zunächst für die 120, vieleicht dann auch mal ein oder zwei Probetouren im Team --


----------



## AWMole (8. August 2003)

Setz noch mal meinen Kumpel Andi mit auf die Liste, ist zwar Rennradfahrer aber holt sich aber noch ein Mountain Bike und will nachdem ich ihn vollgelullt habe


----------



## Mi! (8. August 2003)

Wenn das keine schnelle Truppe wird:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. AWMole
6. Andi (AWMole´s Kollege)
7. Putcho 
8. Mi!


----------



## Smash (8. August 2003)

...damit das Team auch einen Namen bekommt, bitte Vorschläge posten!

1. 'Team Sonnenschein' (diesjähriges >Versuchsteam< mit Mi!)
2. 'Team eXcite'
.... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWMole (9. August 2003)

Moin...
nen Namen hab ich noch nicht parat aber noch jemanden der mitfahren will !

Karsten, trag wieder ein Kumpel von AWMole


----------



## Hellfish (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smash _
> *...damit das Team auch einen Namen bekommt, bitte Vorschläge posten!
> 
> 1. 'Team Sonnenschein' (diesjähriges >Versuchsteam< mit Mi!)
> ...


Laut Newsletter könnten wir uns ja als "IBC Racing Team" melden.


----------



## Mi! (11. August 2003)

Moin Leute,

hier die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste. 
Es kann sich ja jeder mal Gedanken über einen Team-Namen machen. IBC-Racing-Team ist aber doch schon ganz nett. 

für Unentschlossene:

Kaffeefahrt rund um HH 

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. AWMole
6. Andi (AWMole´s Kollege)
7. Putcho
8. Karsten (AWMole´s Kollege)
9. Mi!


----------



## Rabbit (11. August 2003)

Moin Kollegen!

Schön zu sehen, was sich doch auf Grund der IBC so entwickelt!
Ich werde zwar nicht im Team mitfahren aber würde hier gerne für den Namen IBC-Racing-Team "Werbung" machen!
(muß ich doch, so als Mod der IBC) 

Erstens wird es ein nettes Trikot geben:






Und zweitens würde sich Michael sicher freuen, wenn sein Engagement auf weiteres Interesse stößt.
Meldet euch doch mal bei Ihm.

Hier der entsprechende Thread: IBC-Racing-Team


----------



## Mi! (15. August 2003)

Moin Leute,

so damit diese Initiative nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet nochmal mal eine paar Anregungen.

Wir sind derzeit 9 wackere "Helden" die sich bei den HEW-Cyclassics quälen wollen. Damit das alles nicht nur Schall und Rauch bleibt, sollten wir versuchen einen Termin zu finden an dem wir uns mal alle treffen können und uns kennenlernen. Beppo  hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass am 24.08.03 ein RTF in Wedel stattfindet, vielleicht kann mann diesen Termin nutzen um mal zusammen zu fahren und sich auszutauschen.

RTF Wedel
24.08.03
9:00 h
Strecken u.a. 115 km, 151 km
Treffpunkt Jugendzentrum, Bekstr.

RTF WEDEL

Also wer Zeit und Lust, Bescheid geben. 

Ich würde sagen, jeder überlegt sich nochmal welche Strecke er voraussichtlich bei den Cyclassics fahren will und ob er mit dem Rennrad oder dem MTB starten will (Spendenkonto für Mi!´s Rennrad folgt später). 

Wer weitere Vorschläge für ein Treffen hat möge die Hand heben.

Die Idee von Michael mit dem IBC Racing Team finde ich auch ausgesprochen gut, werde mich da demnächst auch mal eintragen, ihr könnt das ja auch mal in Erwägung ziehen. 
Ich würde den Teamnamen "IBC Racing Team" schon mal so festhalten wollen, trifft den Nagel ja eigentlich auf den Kopf, oder?! Wie seht ihr das mit den einheitlichen Trikots, die Entwürfe (sind es überhaupt noch welche?) des IBC Team Trikots von Michael sehen noch echt schnuckelig aus. Meinungen sind gefragt.

So hier nochmal die Liste:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. AWMole
6. Andi (AWMole´s Kollege)
7. Putcho
8. Karsten (AWMole´s Kollege)
9. Mi! (getuntes MTB, 120 km(?))

Beppo der hier ist für dich: 

Gruß Mi!


----------



## AWMole (15. August 2003)

Moin...
also die Idee mit dem Team finde ich auch echt GUT, ich habe aber beim studieren des Threads eher daraus gelesen das man überall antreten will und als IBC Racing Team auftreten soll. Das mitfahren auf mehreren Rennen im Jahr ist mir aber aus Arbeitsgründen leider nicht vergönnt !! Ich dachte das sich "unser Team" auf die HEW Cyclassics bezieht. 
Die Idee für das Trikot finde aber Supi und würde mir auch sofort eins Bestellen    

Um auf den Termin zu kommen, ich würde gern mitfahren aber an dem Sonntag werde ich meiner Leidenschaft Fußball gucken nachkommen "Volkspark HSV-Bayern"  

Ich habe aber schon mit meinen 2 Kumpels gesprochen, und wir sind uns auf jeden Fall einig das wir voher noch zusammen fahren müssen ! Mein Kumpel Andi hat an dem Sonntag leider auch keine Zeit da er Dienst hat.

Aber wir werden uns über einen Termin auf jeden Fall einig   


Gruß
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash (15. August 2003)

Leider bin auch ich bis zur ersten Septemberwoche durch andere Sportevents 'ausgebucht'...

Gruß an Mi!
von Smash

P.S. Es bleibt aber beim 7.9. HaBe MTB-Tour!


----------



## Beppo (15. August 2003)

...bin dabei. 
Lass´uns mal versuchen die ersten 1000 Trainings-km   gemeinsam zu radeln. Wer nun welche Strecke 2004 radelt, wird sich eventuell erst im Frühjahr zeigen? Ich würde in Wedel die 115ér Runde fahren wollen, neige mich aber der mehrheit. 
Btw: was für Bikes werden denn hier aufeinander treffen? MTB oder RR? 

Gruß, 
Beppo


----------



## Mi! (21. August 2003)

...da  scheint ja reges Interesse für den RTF am Sonntag zu bestehen. Außer Beppo scheinen schon alle ihre Räder eingemottet zu haben  . Ich noch nicht, kann aber trotzdem am Sonntag nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mal posten mit was für einem Rad ihr an den Start gehen wollt, RR/MTB (ist für die Teambildung natürlich nicht wichtig, aber von allgemeinem Interesse). Wie stehts mit dem IBC-Racing-Trikot, würdet ihr euch eins kaufen, wenn ein Team zustande kommt? Ich werd demnächst mal forschen wie weit die Planung von Michael gediehen ist.
Ich werde an dieser Stelle immer mal wieder Vorschläge für ein gemeinsames Treffen machen (es muss ja nicht nur regnen und a...kalt sein im Herbst). Ansonsten ist ja auch noch etwas Zeit.

Also Jungs fleißig trainieren für ein gutes Ergebnis 2004.

Grüße Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (21. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mi! _
> ...da  scheint ja reges Interesse für den RTF am Sonntag zu bestehen. Außer Beppo scheinen schon alle ihre Räder eingemottet zu haben  .


Wedel ist 'nen bisschen weit weg von Laatzen. 

*aber am Sonntag findet in Sarstedt ebenfalls 'ne RTF statt*, vieleicht kommt ja noch jemand aus der Ecke H/Hi/Hm, dann könnten wir da schon 'nen paar Kilometer gemeinsam rumradeln und danach ein  genießen.



> Ich noch nicht, kann aber trotzdem am Sonntag nicht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mal posten mit was für einem Rad ihr an den Start gehen wollt, RR/MTB (ist für die Teambildung natürlich nicht wichtig, aber von allgemeinem Interesse).


Rennrad. 



> Wie stehts mit dem IBC-Racing-Trikot, würdet ihr euch eins kaufen, wenn ein Team zustande kommt?


Prinzipiell gerne, momentan habe ich jedoch einen derben finanziellen Engpass, der aber hoffentlich bald beseitigt wird.




> Also Jungs fleißig trainieren für ein gutes Ergebnis 2004.
> 
> Grüße Mi!


Jupps, danke!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (21. August 2003)

für/gegen diesen Sonntag werde ich mich ganz kurzfristig entscheiden.
Ich fahre mit dem RR und ein Trikot würde ich auch kaufen.



> Prinzipiell gerne, momentan habe ich jedoch einen derben finanziellen Engpass, der aber hoffentlich bald beseitigt wird.



Wie funktioniert das? Geht das bei mir auch?  

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Beppo (21. August 2003)

...haben im Dreck gespielt und mich auf der Mittwoch-Tour überfallen! Die wollten garnicht´s vom Energie-Dink sondern mich, Steffi und noch einen Biker einfach nur stechen. Daß hab´n die dann auch getan und nach 35 jahen reagiert mein Körper mit einer Allergie . Ob ich am Sonntag wieder fit bin, wird sich zeigen, sodaß ich dann eventuell denn doch radeln kann...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Martinbaby (21. August 2003)

Das IBC-Racing-Team-Trikot ist ja ganz schick! Gibts das auch in XXL ?  

OK, XL würde auch noch gerade passen! Muß man ja nicht unbedingt nur bei den Cyclassics tragen, einige sollen ja sogar freiwillig MTB-Marathons fahren...

Das könnte ich mir auch mal vorstellen. Muß ich denn mit dem Trikot trortdem selber treten? Alle anderen Trikots haben mich bisher auch nicht schneller gemacht


----------



## *blacksheep* (22. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

da ich ja nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines schönen Rennrades bin, muss da natürlich auch das passende Trikot zum Posen vor der Eisdiele her...  Nee, im Ernst, ich hätte große Lust nächstes Jahr bei den HEW zu starten, habe mir in meinem Größenwahn ja auch schon die 120 KM angedacht, schliesslich muss man ja ein Ziel vor den Augen haben.  Bei den bisherigen Fortschritten, die ich in den letzten Wochen gemacht habe, müsste es mir möglich sein, auch die 120er Runde in Angriff zu nehmen... Wozu hab ich schliesslich mit dem Rauchen aufgehört ?? 

Von den Trikots würde ich auch gleich 2 oder 3 nehmen...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Mi! (25. August 2003)

Also hier die aktuelle Liste:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. AWMole
6. Andi (AWMole´s Kollege)
7. Putcho
8. Karsten (AWMole´s Kollege)
9. Janus
10. Mi! (getuntes MTB, 120 km(?))

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Straik (26. August 2003)

Für mich wären 120 km prima.
Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mi! (26. August 2003)

aktuelle Liste:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Beppo
5. AWMole
6. Andi (AWMole´s Kollege)
7. Putcho
8. Karsten (AWMole´s Kollege)
9. Janus
10. straik (120 km)
11. Mi! (getuntes MTB, 120 km(?))


----------



## Beppo (26. August 2003)

...findet wohl fast die letzt RTF statt!

Wo: Schule Kielkoppelstraße 16d, 22149 HH-Rahlstedt
Wann: 31.08.03  9-11uhr
Länge 80/12/160km

Ich werde zu 51% nicht Teilnehmen, es sei denn, dass ich am Vortag wieder diverse Schläuche kaputt mache    

Sodenn. Gruß,
Beppo


----------



## Putcho (30. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Schade den Termin zum Wedel RTF hab ich verschwitzt, war aber auch durch eine andere Sport-Veranstaltung gebunden.

Zum Trikot: Wenn es, wie es den anschein hat, zu einer tatsächlichen Team kommt ist so ein einheitliches Trikot schon klasse !!
also werde ich mir wohl auc heins besorgen wee nes mit dem Team klappt.

Zur HEW-Cyclassice 2004:
Wenn die modi indentisch mit den von 2003 sind kann man ja noch während des Rennens diese Entscheidung, - 120 oder 170 km-, treffen. zunächst kann man ja gemeinsam die 120 in Angriff nehmen.

Zum RTF:
Vieleicht läuft ja bald wieder eine RTF wo ein Team mal trinieren könnte ....

Zum Radtyp:
Schön wäre es wenn man gemeinsam im Team unabhängig vom Radtyp startet, wichtig ist allein eine vergleichbare Geschwindigkeit.
Ich werde  diese F rage abhängig von meinem Fuhrpark im Jahre 2004 machen ....


Viele Grüsse ans Team

Putcho

An MI

Wir sehen uns  am 07.09.2003 in den HaBe


----------



## Putcho (30. August 2003)

OK sehr kurzfristig  ab trorzdem

Fährt jemand hier mit ..  


...findet wohl fast die letzt RTF statt!

Wo: Schule Kielkoppelstraße 16d, 22149 HH-Rahlstedt
Wann: 31.08.03 9-11uhr
Länge 80/12/160km


Bitte melden ....

Putcho


----------



## Beppo (2. September 2003)

letzte Möglichkeit zusammen eine RTF zu radeln:
*" bis vor Lübeks Tore "* 
Wann: Sonntag 07.09.2003
Wo: Schule Mendelstraße 21149 HH-Lohbrügge
KM: 70/111/165
Zeit: 9.00 - 11.00 Uhr

Sodenn...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Hellfish (3. September 2003)

Am nächsten Wochenende findet hier umme Ecke noch 'ne RTF statt.

17. RTF "Rund um den Ith"
A-Wertung

Termin:
So, 07.09.2003
Titel:
17. RTF "Rund um den Ith"
km:
152/115/75/45
Punkte:
4/3/2/1
Veranstalter:
RSV Pattensen v. 1990 e.V.
Landesverband:
NDS
Startzeit:
09:00-11:00
Startort:
Schulzentrum, Platz St. Aubin, Pattensen/Hann.
Zusatz:
-
RTF-Nr:
1611


----------



## Mi! (3. September 2003)

Hi Leute, 

I´m so sorry- aber ich kann an den genannten RTF Terminen nicht. Ihr habt ja recht: erst will der Typ hier ein Team auf die Beine stellen und kann dann zu den vorgeschlagenen Terminen nicht, super. Ich habe eine 7 Wochen alte Tochter die derzeit noch die gesamte Aufmerksamkeit beider Elternteile fordert. Ich will aber an dieser Stelle mal eine Einladung zu einer gemeinsamen Tour in der Haseldorfer Marsch machen. Da ich in selbiger wohne könnte ich im Frühjahr 2004 oder im goldenen Herbst 2003 eine nette Tour durch die Marsch organisieren, die Haseldorfer Marsch ist auch Trainingsgebiet vieler Hamburger Vereinsfahrer. Ich sach jetzt mal: Treffpunkt bei mir vor der Haustür mit Begrüßungsselter, dann eine 100 - 120 km Tour, danach gemütliches Käffchen am Elbstrand (von mir 10 Minuten entfernt).

Also nagelt mich drauf fest.

Grüße Mi!


----------



## Putcho (4. September 2003)

Sorry am So, 07.09.2003
hab ich auch keine Zeit 
da ich an diesen Nachnmittag schon mit 
2 Mitgliedern unseres teams bike ....

Aber wenn sich zu diesen RTF schon 2-3 Leute finden,  bin ich auch gern dabei beim RTF in Lohbrügge.

Viele Grüsse von

Putcho


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (5. September 2003)

... bin ich leider auch nicht dabei, da ich dieses WE am Rande der Schwäbischen Alb biken werde  
Wir sollten doch aber diesen Herbst noch einen RR-Termin finden, allerdings melde ich mich für die September-WE wg. Urlaub und Umzug schon mal ab.

Vielleicht können wir bis zum ersten Treffen ja schon mal die Renntaktik besprechen  

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (13. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

offensichtlich gibt´s schon nen neuen Entwurf für die IBC-Racing-Team-Klamotte:


----------



## Mi! (16. September 2003)

also der Termin für die nächste Cyclassics steht fest: 01.08.2004

Hamburger Stadtrundfahrt 

Anmeldung voraussichtlich Ende des Jahres.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Smash (12. Dezember 2003)

Hey Leute!
Wir können uns zur HEW-CyClassics Online anmelden.

http://www.hew-cyclassics.de

Wie soll unser Team benannt werden ?
Wäre ja cool, auch 'ne Wertung als Team zu haben, oder ?

Gruß,
Nimmersatt


----------



## Hellfish (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Smash _
> *Hey Leute!
> Wir können uns zur HEW-CyClassics Online anmelden.
> 
> ...


Jau, meine Anmeldung geht nachher raus!
Teamname: *IBC Racing Team*.


----------



## Smash (15. Dezember 2003)

Jau!
So, ich habe mich auch schon für das 'IBC Racing Team' angemeldet.
Gruß, Smash


----------



## Hellfish (15. Dezember 2003)

So, ich habe mich gerade online angemeldet!  

Teamwertung: Ja
Teamname: IBC Racing Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (15. Dezember 2003)

is nu auch jemeldet. IBC Racing Team, versteht sich.

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (15. Dezember 2003)

Dieser HInweis von kollo ist richtig:

- wenn wir in die Teamwertung kommen wollen, müssen wir uns auf max. 8 Mitglieder beschränken und sollten uns dann unter IBC-Racing Team Nord o.ä. anmelden. Bisher haben wir (Hellfish, smash, Fritz B.) 3 für "IBC Racing Team" Gemeldete - soweit bekannt!

- sollten wir als Team gewertet werden, starten wir wohl gemeinsam aus einem hinteren Startblock, da der Anmeldezeitpunkt über den Startblock entscheidet, s. Reglement. 

Bin dieses Jahr aus dem letzten (!) Block gestartet und empfand das nicht als großen Nachteil. Da ich 2004 gerne die 170km fahren möchte, is mir der Startblock wurscht.

Also: postet mal, wenn Ihr Euch angemeldet habt und im Team fahren wollt. Vielleicht können wir ja dann in IBC Team Nord I, II, usw. nach gewünschter Streckenlänge einteilen.

Andere Vorschläge, Anmerkungen?  

Gruß

Fritz

Übrigens: 2003 letzter Startblock, weil ich den Startplatz gewonnen hatte, nicht auf Grund meines Vorjahresergebnisses


----------



## Putcho (15. Dezember 2003)

Jau !!
Putcho ist jetzt auch im IBC Racing-Team angemeldet......
Ist die Trikot-Frage eigentlich geklärt ??
Putcho


----------



## Mi! (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe mich auch gerade für das IBC Racing Team angemeldet.

Bisher gemeldet:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Putcho
5. Mi!

Ich werde jetzt erstmal meine Magen-Darm-Grippe auskurieren und am Ende der Woche nochmal Laut geben.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Mi! (19. Januar 2004)

Moin ihr Luschen,

so wie es aussieht kann das IBC-Racing-Team für die HEW-Cyclassics noch 3 Teammitglieder gebrauchen. Also wer sich für die 120 km bzw. 170 km begeistern kann melde sich schleunigst mit dem Kennwort: IBC-Racing-Team hier an Cyclassics . 

bisher gemeldet:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Putcho
5. Mi!

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (19. Januar 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich auch gerade für das *IBC Racing Team* angemeldet.





			
				Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer sich für die 120 km bzw. 170 km begeistern kann melde sich schleunigst mit dem Kennwort: *IBC-Racing-Team* hier an



Man achte auf die genaue Schreibweise!!
Ich habe mich für das *IBC Racing Team* (Ohne Bindestriche) gemeldet.


----------



## Mi! (19. Januar 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Man achte auf die genaue Schreibweise!!
> Ich habe mich für das *IBC Racing Team* (Ohne Bindestriche) gemeldet.




Jau ohne Bindestriche. Also korrektes Kennwort: IBC Racing Team


Gruß Mi!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (20. Januar 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Jau ohne Bindestriche. Also korrektes Kennwort: IBC Racing Team
> 
> 
> Gruß Mi!



HI
Komme ich schon spät? Also ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, nur leider habe ich mich letzte Woche schon gemeldet und als Stichwort nur IBC angegeben.
Wenn ihr mal zusammen trainiert würde ich auch gerne mitmachen, bin auch mobil (Auto)

Gruß
NFAA (ich heisse eigentlich Fritz, aber der NAme ist hier wohl schon vergriffen)


----------



## Smash (21. Januar 2004)

Moin Leute!

Ich habe gerade mit 'Upsolut' bzgl. unseres Teams telefoniert. Derzeit sind sechs (6) Fahrer für das 'IBC Racing Team' gemeldet. Maximal acht (8) Fahrer sind pro Team möglich. Wer sich unter einem falschen Teamnamen angemeldet hat, kann dies auch nachträglich korrigieren lassen. Entweder telefonisch oder per Email unter Angabe der persönlichen Daten. (Ich hatte dummerweise 'IBC-Racing-Team' mit Bindestriche angegeben und dies korrigieren lassen).
Bis dann einmal bei ersten Trainingsritt...
Gruß 'Smash'


----------



## Mi! (21. Januar 2004)

Also NoFunAtAll,

dann nimm mal den Telefonhörer in die Hand.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. Januar 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Also NoFunAtAll,
> 
> dann nimm mal den Telefonhörer in die Hand.
> 
> Gruß Mi!



Hi
danke für den Tipp & schon geschehen.
 Um die Anmeldung abzuändern soll man eine Email an
[email protected] schicken (vielleicht für das nächste Teammitglied wissenswert)

sobald es bei mir geklappt hat, melde ich mich hier nochmal.

Also denn

MFG
NFAA


----------



## Mi! (21. Januar 2004)

Sag mal Smash kann ich nicht zählen oder gibt es anonyme Teilnehmer im IBC Racing Team die sich nicht outen wollen??

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (21. Januar 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> Gruß
> NFAA (ich heisse eigentlich Fritz, aber der NAme ist hier wohl schon vergriffen)



Loulou? Oui, c'est moi!  

Gruß

Fritz B.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. Januar 2004)

Hi

wenn ich doch französisch könnte   

Bin jetzt definitiv dabei, die Änderung wurde vorgenommen.

Also 
1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Putcho
5. Mi!
6. Nofunatall

Ich bin aber definitiv erst nach  Smash´s Telefonat dazugekommen, also gibt´s noch irgendwo ein Überraschungsmitglied. 

Gruß
NFAA


----------



## Smash (22. Januar 2004)

Moin, Das sich sechs Fahrer für das 'IBC Racing Team' gemeldet haben, war die telefonische Auskunft bei Upsolut. Da wir uns nicht alle beim wahren Namen kennen konnte ich auch nur drei Leute identifizieren: Mi!, Putcho und Smash (meine Wenigkeit)...
Smash


----------



## iglg (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

habe mir als Alternativtrainingsgerät zum Mounty frisch ein Rennrad zugelegt.
(Von Karstadt - keine Sprüche bitte).
Hochmotiviert habe ich mich auch zu den Cyclassics für die 120 km angemeldet. Leiste Euch gerne Gesellschaft, will aber nicht ins Team, um Euren Schnitt nicht zu versauen. Wenn Ihr mal RR-Runden dreht, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren.
In dieser lästig kalten, dunklen Jahreszeit, die man Winter nennt, sind meine Bikes allerdings noch im Winterschlaf...
z.Zt traininiere ich auf den Olympus-Marathon am 18.4.04. Danach kommen wieder die Bikes dran.

Grüße aus Lüneburg.

Ingo


----------



## Mi! (30. Januar 2004)

Da stellt sich ja noch die Frage nach einem gemeinsamen Trikot. Ich könnte für die kommende Saison eh ein neues gebrauchen. Also lasst euch mal inspirieren und sagt welche Trikots ihr sonst noch für "teamfähig" haltet.

Grüße Mi!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (2. Februar 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Da stellt sich ja noch die Frage nach einem gemeinsamen Trikot. Ich könnte für die kommende Saison eh ein neues gebrauchen. Also lasst euch mal inspirieren und sagt welche Trikots ihr sonst noch für "teamfähig" haltet.
> 
> Grüße Mi!



viele Rennen will/kann ich ja nicht fahren in 2004. Deshalb will ich dann die Gelegenheit nutzen, meine Teamfarben (ma gucken) zu tragen. Paßt ja auch!   

Gruß

Fritze B.


----------



## Mi! (17. Februar 2004)

So ich habe mal eine Umfrage für die zur Auswahl stehenden Trikots erstellt. Wie in einer gut funktionierenden Demokratie gewinnt das Trikot mit den meisten Stimmen (Minderheitenschutz wird nicht gewährt ;-). Bestellmodalitäten müssen dann noch mal näher geklärt werden wenn es zu einem eindeutigen Ergebnis gekommen ist.

Gruß Mi!

@Fritz: du kannst doch bestimmt noch ein weiteres Trikot gebrauchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (5. März 2004)

Durch Familienurlaub bedingt kann ich lieder dieses Jahr bei den Cyclassics nicht teilnehmen.

Meinen Startplatz werde ich wieder verscheuern ....
Vieleicht klappt es ja nächste Jahr.
Gruß Putcho


----------



## Mi! (24. Mai 2004)

Moin Leute,

sorry für die lange Abstinenz. So langsam naht der Termin für die HEW-Cyclassics. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle schon fleißig am trainieren und habt schon viele unfallfreie Kilometer gesammelt. Es steht ja immer noch ein gemeinsames Team-Trikot aus. Aus der Umfrage der von mir vorgestellten Primal Wear Trikots ist das Flame Green als Sieger hervorgegangen. Ist echt schick das Teil, aber ich glaube knapp 70  sind mir doch zuviel. Ich werde da nochmal ein bisschen stöbern und in Kürze nochmal welche zur Auswahl vorstellen. Ich denke ein gemeinsames Trikot wäre schon ganz gut. 
Abgesehen von dem Trikot sollten wir uns auf alle Fälle mal treffen um uns kennenzulernen, damit nachher auch jeder weiß wer vor/hinter oder neben einem fährt.
Ich werde jetzt einfach mal einen Termin für ein Treffen bei mir in der Hetlinger Marsch festlegen. Und zwar:

*Sonntag 18.07.2004*   

die genaue Adresse und die Wegbeschreibung werde ich dann zeitnah per PM versenden.

hier nochmal eine aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. Smash
2. Hellfish
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Putcho----> Donatus
6. Mi!


also Leute Filofax rausgekramt, evtl. Urlaub verschoben und Termin eintragen.

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (24. Mai 2004)

Hi
Das hatte icg vergessen zu posten.
Ich bin raus.
Über Juli/August bin ich in Schweden und nehme an den Cyclassics nicht teil.
Meine Anmeldung habe ich abgtreten. Der für mich mitfährt ist aus dem Team auch ausgetreten.
Sorry, hätte ich vielleicht eher erwähnen sollen


----------



## Hellfish (24. Mai 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> sorry für die lange Abstinenz. So langsam naht der Termin für die HEW-Cyclassics. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle schon fleißig am trainieren und habt schon viele unfallfreie Kilometer gesammelt.


Training? Was ist das? Nachdem ich relativ fit aus dem Winterpokal gekommen bin, habe ich endlich 'ne Arbeitsstelle angetreten, bin am Umziehen und komme seitdem nicht zum Radeln. 
Oki, der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit und zum Einkaufen beläuft sich auf 6 km oder so, und ab und zu habe ich schon 'ne kleine Feierabendtour gemacht, aber richtig Kilometer abgerissen? Fehlanzeige. 
Trotzdem werde ich die 120km packen! 



> Ich denke ein gemeinsames Trikot wäre schon ganz gut.


Auf jeden Fall!



> Abgesehen von dem Trikot sollten wir uns auf alle Fälle mal treffen um uns kennenzulernen, damit nachher auch jeder weiß wer vor/hinter oder neben einem fährt.
> Ich werde jetzt einfach mal einen Termin für ein Treffen bei mir in der Hetlinger Marsch festlegen. Und zwar:
> 
> *Sonntag 18.07.2004*
> ...


Klingt gut!


----------



## Smash (25. Mai 2004)

Moin!
der 18.7. ist fest notiert!
Vielen Dank an Mi! für seine organisatorischen Mühen.  
Freue mich schon auf die erste 'Teamfahrt' durch die Marsch...
Gruß, Smash


P.S. Nacher gibts dann   ...


----------



## itprofi (29. Mai 2004)

Hätte ebenfalls Interesse an einem IBC-Trikot!
Wo oder bei wem kann ich es bestellen?

Ferner die Frage, wo ich dieses Trikot ordern kann?




Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (24. Juni 2004)

Moin!



			
				Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt einfach mal einen Termin für ein Treffen bei mir in der Hetlinger Marsch festlegen. Und zwar:
> 
> *Sonntag 18.07.2004*
> 
> die genaue Adresse und die Wegbeschreibung werde ich dann zeitnah per PM versenden.



Wenn wir den Treffpunkt irgendwie in die Nähe des Pinneberger Bahnhofs verlegen könnten, wäre das super.


----------



## Mi! (29. Juni 2004)

Hi Hellfish,

Pinneberg ist ca. 15 km von meinem Heimatort entfernt. Vielleicht kannst du die als Aufwärmphase für unsere gemeinsame Tour nutzen. Ich kann aber auch nochmal nachsehen ob es eine günstige Busverbindung gibt. Wäre schöne wenn du am 18.07. dabei bist.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (29. Juni 2004)

(mir bisher unbekannte) Freunde des Rennsports!

Bei mir hat sich die Lage geklärt: ich bin am 18.7. auch dabei! Ich gehe davon aus, daß ich dann bereits die ersten Kilometer mit meinem neuen Ulle-Tchibo-Renner hinter mir habe. Mi!- hast Du schon bezgl. Trikots weiter überlegt? Ich finde das hier gut. Ihr solltet mal Eure preislichen Schmerzgrenzen und sonstigen Präferenzen bezgl. Farbe, etc. angeben, damit die Suche eingeschränkt werden kann. Ich mach den Anfang:
Kosten: bis EUR 60
Farbe: egal, kein schwarz
möglichst langer RV, gerne auch Singlet (ohne Ärmchen)

Gruß

Fritz B.

PS: wer weiß bereits, daß er die 170k macht?


----------



## edvars (29. Juni 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Das hatte icg vergessen zu posten.
> Ich bin raus.
> Über Juli/August bin ich in Schweden und nehme an den Cyclassics nicht teil.
> ...



Ich bieten mich als erzatz an , wenn jemande alsoo eine startnummer zu verkaufen hattest ??? Bin keine Jaque Anquetil, aber ein faieres  erzats für Nofunatall.

Morten.


----------



## Mi! (30. Juni 2004)

@ Morten:

also dann gib mal Gas und besorg dir ein "Ticket". Entweder hier Tickets für Cyclassics oder hier Tickets für Cyclassics II.

@ Fritz: 

Das Trikot (siehe unten) ist ja ein optischer Leckerbissen wie ich finde. Ich stimme an dieser Stelle mal zu. Smash ist derzeit im Urlaub. Damit noch Zeit für einen etwaigen Umtausch bleibt sollten wir demnächst schonmal eine erste Bestellwelle anrollen lassen.

Die 170 km kommen dieses Jahr für mich wahrscheinlich noch nicht in Frage.


Gruß Mi!


----------



## edvars (30. Juni 2004)

Trikot finde ich in voll in ordnung, preiss auch, ich bin gerade bei der suche einen startplatz, wollen wir die 120 oder 170 fahren, ich glaube die 120 reicht auch für mich vollig auss. Ist fast ünmöglich zeitmässig für die 170 zu tranieren. Ich fahre meistens 60-70 km mit ein 30-33 schnitt. wie siehts mit training auss,  wann tranieren ihr ?

Morten.


----------



## Mi! (30. Juni 2004)

Hi Morten,

na das hört sich doch schon gut an. Ich denke jeder muss leider erstmal für sich trainieren (ich hoffe ihr beginnt nicht erst jetzt mit dem Training  )
Ansonsten steht der 18.07.04 für ein Kennenlern/Trainingstermin bei mir in der Marsch fest.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (30. Juni 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die 120 reicht auch für mich vollig auss.



nee, Morten, dat reicht nich für Dich! Da ist Dir doch nachmittags langweilig.  

Kommt, Leute, laßt mich nicht im Stich, ich brauche Windschatten für die lange Runde. In Blankenese könnt Ihr mich ja dann stehen lassen, das schaffe ich dann schon.  

Bekommen wir noch Wortmeldungen bezüglich Trikot von unseren nichturlaubenden Mitstreitern?  

Gruß

Fritz B.


----------



## Hellfish (1. Juli 2004)

Moinmoin!


			
				Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hellfish,
> 
> Pinneberg ist ca. 15 km von meinem Heimatort entfernt. Vielleicht kannst du die als Aufwärmphase für unsere gemeinsame Tour nutzen. Ich kann aber auch nochmal nachsehen ob es eine günstige Busverbindung gibt. Wäre schöne wenn du am 18.07. dabei bist.
> Gruß Mi!


Das Problem ist, dass ich am Fr/Sa bei meiner Freundin in Kiel bin und wohl Reisetasche, Rucksack und Laptop dabei haben werde. Da fällt die Möglichkeit mit dem Warmfahren schon weg. 
Laut www.Bahn.de fährt Sonntags alle zwei Stunden ein Bus von Pinneberg nach Holm, wo man dann nach 20 Minuten warten weiter nach Hetlingen fahren kann. Das klingt schon ziemlich vernünftig. 
Vieleicht kann mich ja auch einer der Hamburger irgendwie aus Elmshorn, Pinneberg oder HH mitnehmen?!


----------



## Mi! (1. Juli 2004)

@ Hellfish

wenn du mit dem Bus relativ unkompliziert bis Holm kommst, dann hole ich dich (oder vielleicht einer unserer Mitstreiter) von der Bushalte dort ab, sollte kein Problem sein. Holm-->Hetlingen sind 3 km. 

Mach doch mal Meldung bezüglich des Trikots!!

@ Fritz

mein Gefühl sagt mir das du derzeit der einzige bist der die 170 km fahren will. Lässt du dich so gar nicht von den 120 km überzeugen oder ist da eventuell noch Diskussionsspielraum?    

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (1. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hellfish
> 
> wenn du mit dem Bus relativ unkompliziert bis Holm kommst, dann hole ich dich (oder vielleicht einer unserer Mitstreiter) von der Bushalte dort ab, sollte kein Problem sein. Holm-->Hetlingen sind 3 km.


Jau, klingt super. Von Kiel aus kommend kann ich in Pinneberg in den Bus steigen und dann Problemlos nach Holm fahren. 




> Mach doch mal Meldung bezüglich des Trikots!!









 sieht am coolsten aus, ich habe aber für das IBC-Trikot gevoted.
Preis bis 60 Euro ist in Ordnung, langer Reisverschluss wäre super.

Hau rein!
Henning


----------



## edvars (1. Juli 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> nee, Morten, dat reicht nich für Dich! Da ist Dir doch nachmittags langweilig.
> 
> Kommt, Leute, laßt mich nicht im Stich, ich brauche Windschatten für die lange Runde. In Blankenese könnt Ihr mich ja dann stehen lassen, das schaffe ich dann schon.
> 
> ...



Dann mussen wir mindestens ein mahl pro woche zuzammen fahren,  um uns ein bisshen zu kennenlernen, und eine gemeinsahme rytmus finden, dann fahre ich vieleicht die lange runde mit.


----------



## edvars (3. Juli 2004)

Habe mich heute als Ibc Racing Team auch auch angemeldet.


----------



## ozei (3. Juli 2004)

Moin,

ich hab auch noch ne Karte ergattern können und würde - wenn das noch geht bei Euch einsteigen.

Falls ja: Hab Ihr schon alle die Trikots geordert?

mfg Michael


----------



## Mi! (5. Juli 2004)

Moin Leute,

so nach anfänglicher Sorge um die "Vollständigkeit" unseres Teams hier eine aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste: Ozei du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen.

1. Smash
2. Donatus (derzeit kein Forum-meber)
3. Fritz Bodosondo
4. Hellfish
5. edvars
6. ozei
7. Mi!

Ja Herrschaftszeiten das sind ja 7 Leute, das sieht ja richtig gut aus. 

Folgende Fragen gilt es noch zu klären:

1. Trikot (Wer das Trikot Irland [s.o.] nun rein gar nicht will soll hier schreien, ich würde sonst vorschlagen, dass sich diese Woche jeder sonst eins bestellt!!!)

2. Welche Strecke (120 oder 170 km) fährt Fritz Bodosondo? Wir können dir natürlich ca. 120 km Windschatten geben (mit dem Makel nicht in der IBC-Teamwertung aufzutauchen) aber billig wird das nicht   

3. Wer kommt definitiv am 18.07.04 zum angekündigten Treffen?


also schönen Wochenanfang wünscht

Mi!


----------



## ozei (5. Juli 2004)

Hi,
cool dann schicke ich heute die Ummeldung ab.

Ich bin bei dem treffen am 18. dabei. Trikot ist für mich i.O.


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (5. Juli 2004)

Trikot: Team IBC Murphy´s Stout geht klar
Strecke Fritz: ma guckn, wie´s am 18.7 so läuft
18.7.: bin dabei

Gruß

Murphy B.


----------



## Hellfish (6. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 3. Wer kommt definitiv am 18.07.04 zum angekündigten Treffen?


Nachdem mir mein (ehemaliger) Vermieter gestern so richtig ins Gesicht geschissen hat, weiss ich nichtmehr 100-prozentig, ob ich kommen kann. Nächstes Wochenende muss ich noch Tapeten an die Wand klatschen und ein paar Fliesen wechseln, und wenn dann nichts schiefgeht, ist am Montag oder Dienstag Wohnungsübergabe. Aber wenn was schiefgeht, ist die K#cke an dampfen und ich darf auch am 18. noch Renovierungsarbeiten machen.     :kotz: 




> also schönen Wochenanfang wünscht
> 
> Mi!


Der wurde mir gestern durch den Hausmeister versaut.  :kotz:


----------



## edvars (6. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin dabei am 18, ausserdem ist für mich das Trikotfrage nicht so wigtig, können ihr entscheiden,nur,,, wo kann ich eine bestellen????

Morten.

NB,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mi! (6. Juli 2004)

@ hellfisch: na dann hau mal ´n Schlach rann 

@ edvars: Trikot kannst du hier bestellen: Trikot 


gruß Mi!


----------



## Mi! (6. Juli 2004)

So ich habe das Trikot bestellt. 

Vielleicht als Anhaltspunkt für die Größenauswahl:
bei 1,93 m und Brustumfang von 95 cm habe ich mal Größe M bestellt.

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## ozei (6. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe das Trikot bestellt.
> Vielleicht als Anhaltspunkt für die Größenauswahl:
> bei 1,93 m und Brustumfang von 95 cm habe ich mal Größe M bestellt.
> 
> ...



Hast Du schon ein Trikot von denen und weist wie die ausfallen oder war das einfach mal auf gut Glück?

Michael


----------



## Mi! (6. Juli 2004)

Trikot habe ich mal auf gut Glück bestellt (mit Hilfe der bei cycle24 angegebenen Größenliste). Kann nach Erhalt ja mal berichten wie die ausfallen.

Gruß Mi!


----------



## ozei (10. Juli 2004)

Die Leude wenn Upsolut haben mir heute meine Ummeldung zurückgeschickt, weil Ummeldungen nur bis zum 03.07. möglich sind und ich das jetzt vor Ort bei der Akkreditierung machen soll 

@ edvars:

Haben sie Deinen Startplatztausch noch akzeptiert?


Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Startblöcken? Also Team müssten wir doch eigentlich alle aus dem gleichen Startblock starten - aber eigentlich geht es doch nach der Vorjahreswertung was bei den einzelnen Mitgliedern ja durchaus Unterschiedlich sein kann?

Gruß Michael

PS: @ mi! 

Ist Dein Trikot schon da?


----------



## edvars (11. Juli 2004)

Nein das haben die nicht  , die sind echt Schweine!, ich habe das Ummeldung persöhnlisch abgeben 3.7 bei Upsolut in Bahrenfeld, und bekam vorgestern die zürück. Das agument war echt blöd, ich soll angeblich unterschrieben haben an der falche stelle in Ummeldefomular, (who cares!)  Unterschrieben habe ich auf jeden fall.

Aber leider können wir nicht ändern das Die "Beamter" Upsolut schwere mentale probleme haben, und müssen jetzt wie du gesagt haben, versuchen
am ort die ummeldung zu machen, Vieleicht gehen wir dahin zusammen???, ich meine als team.

PS, wie siehts bei dir auss mit ein par trainingsrunden zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (11. Juli 2004)

Aber doch was positives , Trikot habe ich bekommen.


----------



## ozei (11. Juli 2004)

Stand das auf der Website, dass man nur bis zum 3. Ummelden kann? Ich hab das garnicht gesehen.

Ich hoffe vor Ort gibts dann nicht schon wieder Schwierigkeiten... Wenn wir als Team zur Anmeldung gehen ist das Sicherlich am besten damit wir auch gemeinsam starten können.

Wir können gerne mal zusammen Trainieren. Wo fährst Du denn immer so und wann?

Welche Größe hast Du das Trikot genommen, wie fällt es aus?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Mi! (12. Juli 2004)

Moin Leute,

so mein Trikot ist auch da. Hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt. Ich hatte das Trikot in Größe M bestellt. Gemessen hatte ich einen Brustumfang von 95 cm. Größe M war mit 100 cm ausgewiesen. Passt zwar, ist aber recht knackig. Also ihr könnt die Größe echt großzügig nach oben aufrunden. Das Ummelden scheint ja echt nicht so einfach, Mist. Wir können ja nochmal am Sonntag ausführlich drüber schnacken.

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## Mi! (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

@ozei
@edvars

folgender Lösungsvorschlag (m.H von Smash  ) für das Ummeldeprozedere:

Ihr versucht beide nochmal mit upsolut zu telefonieren und die Sache zu klären, vielleicht kann man denen ein bischen auf die Sprünge helfen wenn man denen die Realnamen der Teamteilnehmer mitteilt. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, einfach eine PM und schon gibts den realname (ich hoffe ich spreche auch für den Rest). Irgendwie müssen die doch in der Lage sein euch noch in das Team umzuschreiben. 

Genaue Ortsbeschreibung und Uhrzeit für Sonntaga werde ich noch kundtun.
Geplant ist eine Tour von 55 km durch die Marsch (einschließlich sheep-watching am Deich) mit einem 30 er Schnitt (???). Danach Einkehr beim Griechen, oder vielleicht "Picknick" am Deich.

@hellfish

wie sieht es jetzt bei dir mit dem renovieren aus, oder müssen wir noch helfen die Fliesen mit anzubringen?

Bis dahin

Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (12. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> @hellfish
> 
> wie sieht es jetzt bei dir mit dem renovieren aus, oder müssen wir noch helfen die Fliesen mit anzubringen?


Die Renovierung ist soweit abgeschlossen. jetzt kann ich nurnoch hoffen, dass die Hausverwaltng morgen bei der Übergabe nicht zu sehr einscheisst. Drückt mir die Daumen!

Haben wir eigentlich schon eine *Uhrzeit* vereinbart?


----------



## Mi! (12. Juli 2004)

Treffpunkt: 25491 Hetlingen, Schulstraße

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr alle Hetlingen findet. In Hetlingen dann der Rechtskurve folgen und die erste gleich links (Schulstraße). Vorne auf der Ecke ist eine Sparkasse, dort sollten ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden sein.


*Startzeit Hetlingen 15:00 Uhr*


----------



## Hellfish (12. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt: 25491 Hetlingen, Schulstraße
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr alle Hetlingen findet. In Hetlingen dann der Rechtskurve folgen und die erste gleich links (Schulstraße). Vorne auf der Ecke ist eine Sparkasse, dort sollten ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden sein.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre dann mit der Bahn nach Pinneberg, von dort aus mit dem Bus nach Holm und die letzten paar Meter rolle ich dann mit Gepäck auf dem Rad nach Hetlingen.


----------



## ozei (12. Juli 2004)

Upsolut sagt, die Start-Nummern und Plätze seien schon vergeben worden.

Teamwertung können edvars und ich also knicken. Dann brauch ich mir auch garnicht erst ein Trikot zu ordern.


----------



## edvars (12. Juli 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Stand das auf der Website, dass man nur bis zum 3. Ummelden kann? Ich hab das garnicht gesehen.
> 
> Ich hoffe vor Ort gibts dann nicht schon wieder Schwierigkeiten... Wenn wir als Team zur Anmeldung gehen ist das Sicherlich am besten damit wir auch gemeinsam starten können.
> 
> ...



Hört sich nicht gut an, kann man nicht machen?? Bedeutet das auch das wir nicht in die gleiche startblock startet?

Ich fahre Dienstag mit das Airbus rennradteam, und da kannst du sicherlich mitfahren wenn du lust hast. Start 17 am östtor(eingang des Arbus gelände in Finkenwerder) 70 KM 30-33 schnitt.

Sonnst konte wir Mittwoch oder Freitag zusammen fahren??, rund um Alten land oder so.


----------



## Hellfish (14. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> @hellfish
> 
> wie sieht es jetzt bei dir mit dem renovieren aus, oder müssen wir noch helfen die Fliesen mit anzubringen?


Uff, die Wohnungsübergabe ist Problemlos abgelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mi! (14. Juli 2004)

Perfekt, dann bis Sonntag!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellfish (14. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt, dann bis Sonntag!!!!!!!!


Jupps. 
Meine Klamotten & Gepäck kann ich in Hetlingen irgendwie zwischenlagern, oder?


----------



## Mi! (14. Juli 2004)

kein Problem!


----------



## Mi! (16. Juli 2004)

-----


----------



## Mi! (16. Juli 2004)

So für Sonntag erwarte ich folgende Teilnehmer:

Smash
Donatus
Hellfish
Fritz
Mi!



Gruß Mi!

@Hellfish:

Sollte dein Fahrrad dein Gepäck nicht komplett aufnehmen können, ruf kurz durch dann holt dich wie schonmal besprochen jemand von der Bushalte ab.

Nach der Tour gibts  beim Griechen.


----------



## Mi! (16. Juli 2004)

So bin ab und weg. Ab jetzt nur noch über handy.

Bis Sonntag

Mi!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (16. Juli 2004)

...Tchibo-Renner ist immer noch nicht da. Das wird eng...  

Sonntag ist trotzdem gebucht. Trikot liegt bereits bereit.   

Gruß

Renn-Fritz


----------



## Mi! (19. Juli 2004)

Moin Cyclassicer,

so gestern war es tatsächlich soweit: 4 IBC-Racing-Team Mitglieder (hellfish, Fritz, Smash, Mi!) versammelten sich in der Haseldorfer Marsch zu einer ersten "Kennenlerntour" über 55 km. Nachdem Hellfish mit Sack und Pack auf dem Rad zum Treffpunkt kam und Fritz kurze Zeit später eintraf konnte Fritz seine technischen Kenntnisse an Hellfish´Hinterrad beweisen, indem er die 8 soweit es ging "rauszentrierte" (der entscheindende Nippel war natürlich rund  ). Die Strecke durch die Marsch wurde in einem flotten 33er Schnitt unter die Reifen genommen und die wechselnde Führungsarbeit klappte selbst bei Fritz, der ohne Tacho unterwegs war  , durch Zurufe von Smash hervorragend.
Nach der Tour gab es dann noch beim Griechen lecker Bier und was zu Futtern.

Alles in allem eine super Tour die auf ein gutes Resultat bei den Cyclassics hoffen lässt.


@ ozei + edvars

vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Intersse an der Teilnahme in unserem Team, auch wenn die Ummeldung bei euch nicht funktioniert hat. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal davon aus das ihr einen Startplatz habt. Wenn ja könnt ihr euch ja einfach mit zu uns in den Startblock stellen (der wird bei der Akreditierung am 28.08.04(??) vergeben). Also lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen.


Gruß Mi!


Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (19. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Cyclassicer,
> 
> so gestern war es tatsächlich soweit: 4 IBC-Racing-Team Mitglieder (hellfish, Fritz, Smash, Mi!) versammelten sich in der Haseldorfer Marsch zu einer ersten "Kennenlerntour" über 55 km.


Jau, das war 'ne schöne Sache.   
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dann auch schon mehr gegessen haben (2 1/2 Brötchen sind für mich einfach zu wenig), auf dass ich dann nicht wieder so einen Einbruch auf den letzten Kilometern erleide.    
Am Bahnhf in Pinneberg haben Smash (Danke fürs Mitnehmen!) und ich dann aber den *wahren* Grund für meinen Tempoverlust herausgefunden: Mein Vorderreifen war total platt. 

Ansonsten kommt hier nochmal 'ne Kurzzusammenfassung: AdW, gutes Wetter, nette Leute, coole Trikots, 8, Sven Bömwollen, Gatter, fliegende Schei$se, Hungerast, Laktat, leckeres Bier, gutes Suflaki, schöner Abend, ein Plattfuß.


Edit: Kam es mir nur so vor, oder sahen wir im RL genau so wie unsere Avatare aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (20. Juli 2004)

Bei mir ist alles nicht so rigtig gelaufen wie es soll, Trikot haben ich zurückgechikt (war zu gross) und habe versucht Osei ofters zu anschreiben
wege renntraining, aber er hat sich nicht gemeldet.

Ich muss am 28 vor ort meine ummeldung machen, und glaube ich werde die cyclassic als einzelkämpfer fahren. Aber vielen danke eure mühe und ich wünche euch viel erfolg und spass beim rennen.

Morten


----------



## ozei (20. Juli 2004)

Hi,

@ Morton

also das mit dem Training mit dem Airbus Team hatte ich zu spät gesehen und sonst ist bei mir nix angekommen wegen Training.

@ Team

Ich werde auch als einzelkämpfer fahren, weil ich nicht weis wie fit ich dann bin. Hab noch bisschen mit meinem Knie zu kämpfen und fahre evtl. nur 120. Ich hab auch noch nicht wieder die Form von vor dem Unfall.


----------



## Mi! (20. Juli 2004)

Keine Panik Leute,

heute gabe es ja eine e-mail von upsolut mit neuen Infos u.a. zur Teamwertung. Nachdem ich mir mal die Starterliste angesehen habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass es 6 männliche Starter gibt und 1 weibliche  . Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist NoFunatAll immer noch in unserer Liste, obwohl er und sein Vertreter wohl abgesagt haben. Die Dame werde ich mal versuchen "aufzustöbern".

*@ ozei
@Morten*

Bis auf vielleicht eine Ausnahme (Gruß an Fritz) werden wir alle die 120 km fahren und ein Startplatz ist ja noch bei uns frei, also überlegt es euch ob nicht doch einer von euch mit ins Team will. Ihr könnt euch bis zu 27.07.04 per e-mail lt. upsolut ummelden. Also auf geht´s. Hier mal der Passus aus der e-mail:
"Unter <http://www.hew-cyclassics.de/jedermann/> (rechte Seite, oberster Menüpunkt: Starterliste) finden Sie die aktuellen Startlisten der HEW-Cyclassics 2004. Startblöcke und Startnummern werden erst bei der Akkreditierung veröffentlicht! Bitte prüfen Sie, ob Ihr Teamname bei allen Teammitgliedern eingetragen ist und kontrollieren Sie die identische Schreibweise des Teamnamens. 

Auf der 55 km bzw. 115/170 km-Distanz dürfen maximal 8 Teilnehmer den gleichen Teamnamen haben. 

*Änderungen können Sie bis zum 27. Juli 2004 per E-Mail ([email protected]) oder während der Akkreditierungszeiten vor Ort bis Samstag, den 31. Juli 2004 um 19:00 Uhr angeben. Spätere Änderungen werden nicht akzeptiert! In die Wertung kommen Teams mit mindestens vier und maximal acht Fahrern. Teams mit weniger oder mehr Fahrern werden nicht gewertet! *"

Grüße

Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (24. Juli 2004)

Moin!

Auch wenn ich 60 Euro für ziemlich unverschämt halte, habe ich mir gerade das Trikot bestellt.


----------



## Hellfish (28. Juli 2004)

Hellfish schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Auch wenn ich 60 Euro für ziemlich unverschämt halte, habe ich mir gerade das Trikot bestellt.


So, ich habe das gute (und teure) Stück gerade bei der Post abgeholt: Größe XL passt perfekt, weder renne ich bauchfrei rum, noch sieht es nach Schlabberlook aus. 

Nochmal wegen Sonntag: Wann treffen wir uns am Bahnhof? Und bei wem kann ich (da die Schließfächer sauteuer sind) meine Klamotten zwischenlagern?


----------



## Mi! (28. Juli 2004)

Hi Hellfish,

*Treffen am Sonntag 08:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Ausgang Mönckebergstraße*.  Du müsstest mal mit Smash Kontakt aufnehmen bezüglich der Klamotten-Zwischenlagerung, der hat die letzten beiden Male hinter den Deichtorhallen geparkt. Ich werde wohl wieder Nähe Heiligengeistfeld parken, für dich also eher ungünstig. 

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (28. Juli 2004)

der Countdown läuft.   
Gestern kam doch auch tatsächlich mein Ulle-TCM-Renner an. Sollten die Tests in den nächsten Tagen positiv ausfallen, gehe ich damit auch an den Start. Sitzposition ist für mich sehr sportlich, also entweder ich ziehe Euch bis Harburg mit einem 39er Schnitt (ja, ja, Tacho wird ja montiert) oder ich falle in Bergedorf mit Rückenschmerzen vom Rad.   
Ich hole heute meinen Startbeutel ab und kann Euch morgen berichten, in welchem Block wir stehen.

Isch freu mi!, mi!

Gruß

Fritz Ulle B.

PS: @Unterwelt-Flosse: es gab doch immer so einen Gepäckservice, wo man seine Sachen vorher abgeben und hinterher irgendwo wieder abholen kann.


----------



## Hellfish (28. Juli 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> der Countdown läuft.
> PS: @Unterwelt-Flosse: es gab doch immer so einen Gepäckservice, wo man seine Sachen vorher abgeben und hinterher irgendwo wieder abholen kann.


Im letzten Jahr habe ich da erstmal 40 Minuten angestanden, bis ich mir mein Handtuch und meine Notrationen holen konnte. Das möchte ich diesmal vermeiden...


----------



## Mi! (29. Juli 2004)

So Leute jetzt haltet euch fest:


wir starten am Sonntag aus dem vorletzten Block in der Steinstraße (BLock V).Nach welchen Kriterien upsolut die Startblöcke vergibt, ist mir echt schleierhaft. Wenn man die Zeiten von uns aus dem letzten Jahr als Einzelfahrer heranzieht, würde ich mal vermuten, könnten wir aus einem Startblock des ersten Drittels starten. Aber nein so müssen wir wohl erstmal in der Anfangsphase Dampf machen und nach vorne fahren. Fritz du hattest dich ja schon angeboten  .

Ich finde den Inhalt des Startbeutels immer wieder "interessant". Die packen da Werbung ohne Ende rein. Ein Klebedingens von Tesa glaub ich ist auch dabei, zum befestigen von Bildern, na herzlichen Glückwunsch, das hat ja so richtig viel mit Radsport zu tun. Okay mit Deo und Shampoo kann ich leben, obwohl das Deo von den letzten Cyclassics immer noch bei mir rumfliegt :kotz: Mir ist klar, das die großen Firmen Werbematerial nur so raushauen, aber muss das echt so verschwenderisch an 14000 Leute abgegeben werden? Vielleicht sollte man sich bei den Startbeuteln mal echt eine sinnvollere Alternative überlegen. Auf dieses öddelige baumwoll-shirt   kann ich auch echt verzichten, das letzte leistet allerdings gute Dienste in meiner bike-Putzkiste.

Ansonsnten muss ich aber sagen, dass die Vergabe der Startnummer am Alsteranleger zumindest gestern mal wiederr super organisiert war und ich keine 5 Minuten gewartet hab. Wird am Wochenende wahrscheinlich etwas anders sein.

Also in diesem Sinne bis Sonntag

Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (29. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute jetzt haltet euch fest:
> 
> 
> wir starten am Sonntag aus dem vorletzten Block in der Steinstraße (BLock V).Nach welchen Kriterien upsolut die Startblöcke vergibt, ist mir echt schleierhaft. Wenn man die Zeiten von uns aus dem letzten Jahr als Einzelfahrer heranzieht, würde ich mal vermuten, könnten wir aus einem Startblock des ersten Drittels starten. Aber nein so müssen wir wohl erstmal in der Anfangsphase Dampf machen und nach vorne fahren. Fritz du hattest dich ja schon angeboten  .


So überraschend kommt der Startblock nun wieder auch nicht. Teams werden ja in den Startblock des langsamsten Fahrers gesteckt, und Leute, die noch nie gefahren sind, gelten als "langsamme Fahrer".
Ich bekomme meinen Starterbeutel erst nachher (hoffentlich) und bin auch mal gespannt, ob wir denn auch wirklich alle im gleichen Block stehen.
Die Startnummer unseres Teams sind ja auch wild gewürfelt:

 3573 A#### Patrick          70 Hamburg              IBC Racing Team                115km Senioren 1
 3574 K#### Henning          75 Laatzen              IBC Racing Team                115km Männer
5196 G####### Olaf          63 Buchholz             IBC Racing Team                115km Senioren 2
10395 M#### Donatus          80 Buchholz             IBC Racing Team                115km Männer
10396 N##### Michael         71 Hetlingen            IBC Racing Team                115km Senioren 1
10397 P####### Fritz         82 Dierkshausen         IBC Racing Team                115km Männer
10392 S### Silvia            72 Hamburg              IBC Racing Team                115km Seniorinnen 1

Aber besser so, als dass wir in 5 unterschiedlichen Startblöcken starten würden. 



> Also in diesem Sinne bis Sonntag
> Mi!


Jau, ich bin auch schon heiss.
Evtl bekomme ich unterwegs 'ne Privat-Verpflegung.


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (29. Juli 2004)

Moinsen!

Also, ich bin verwirrt. Bei mir steht I wie Ida als Startblock. Wie geht denn das? Sind wir jetzt alle durcheinander gewürfelt? Sollte das der Fall sein, stellen wir uns einfach hinten an. 
Bin heute einen guten Teil der Strecke nochmal abgefahren, hoffentlich hat das nicht schon zu viele Körner gekostet. Insbesondere habe ich mir die _brutalen _ Anstiege in Harburg nochmal angeguckt. Letztes Jahr haben die sich ja sooo gezogen. Da kann man nochmal richtig Plätze gutmachen, wenn man noch Druck auf dem Pedal hat. 
Wer geht zur Pasta-Party am Sonnabend?

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Hellfish (30. Juli 2004)

Moin!


			
				Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen!
> 
> Also, ich bin verwirrt. Bei mir steht I wie Ida als Startblock. Wie geht denn das? Sind wir jetzt alle durcheinander gewürfelt? Sollte das der Fall sein, stellen wir uns einfach hinten an.


Ich soll eigentlich auch in Startblock I stehen. Als ich gefragt habe, ob ich nicht weiter hinten bei meinen Teamkameraden stehen könnte, meinte die gute Dame an der Information, dass das kein Problem sei. Von daher werden wir wohl alle aus Block W starten können.



> Wer geht zur Pasta-Party am Sonnabend?


Ich nicht. Für die paar Nudeln lohnen sich die 15 Euro Fahrtkosten nicht...

Ich freue mich schon auf Sonntag!


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (30. Juli 2004)

na denn is ja alles klar. Ich bin dafür, aus der Mönckebergstr. zu starten.   Passt das bei Block V oder ist der in der Steinstr.?

Gruß

Fritz, der mit Nivea deodoriert


----------



## Mi! (30. Juli 2004)

Ja heiliges Blechle,

das ist ja Verwirrung pur. Also Startblock V ist Steinstr. haben die uns jetzt etwa auch noch auf die beiden Straßen verteilt  . Also ich denke mal wir werden uns spätestens am Sonntag auf einen gemeinsamen Block einigen können, oder.
 Pastaparty gibts für mich am Sonntag Abend   

Also dann entspannt mal schön bis Sonntag

Gruß

Mi!


----------



## ozei (30. Juli 2004)

Was gibts da eigentlich an Verpflegung? Billige Müsliriegel oder richtige PowerBar...? Kann man sich am Start nochmal die Taschen vollstopfen oder sollte man selber was mitbringen? Und wie kommt ihr da hin? Kann man das Rad an dem Morgen in der S-Bahn mitnehmen?

Fragen über fragen...

Michael


----------



## Mi! (30. Juli 2004)

Hi Michael,

in dem Startbeutel ist ein Corny Müsliriegel und ein Squeezy (Gelzeugs), das wird über kürz oder lang nicht reichen. Was es an den Verpflegungsstationen an der Strecke gibt, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht (bin letztes Jahr vorbeigefahren). Ich mach es immer so, dass ich mir ordentlich Maltodextrin mit in die Trinkflasche mixe, das gibt dann auch ordentlich Saft und Kraft, angebracht ist wahrscheinlich auch noch Banane, Powerbar, Gel.....
Ob du das Fahrrad mitnehmen kannst? 
1. Ich glaube am Wochenende gibt es kein Mitnahmeverbot
2. Du wirst am Sonntag wahrscheinlich vor 08:00 fahren, sodass das Mitnahmeverbot (ab 08:00) nicht zum tragen kommt
3. Am Sonntag ist alles anders, das Fahrrad würde ich auf alle Fälle in der S-Bahn auch ungeachtet des Mitnahmeverbotes mitnehmen.



Wir sehen uns auf der Strecke

Mi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (30. Juli 2004)

Mi! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> 
> in dem Startbeutel ist ein Corny Müsliriegel und ein Squeezy (Gelzeugs), das wird über kürz oder lang nicht reichen.



Du hast die Hella-Gummibären und die Trockenfrüchte (    ) vergessen - damit reichts bestimmt   . Und zur not kann ich ja noch mein Deo einatmen oder bisschen Körperlotion schlucken .

Ok, ich werde dann mal mein Powerbar lager plündern, Isodrink in meine neue BOC-Flasche    füllen (warum gab´s  nur eine???) und dann entweder per S-Bahn kommen oder bei meinem Dad pennen. Dann könnte ich auch noch Abends zur Pasta-Party. Mal sehen. C U on track


----------



## Hellfish (30. Juli 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibts da eigentlich an Verpflegung? Billige Müsliriegel oder richtige PowerBar...? Kann man sich am Start nochmal die Taschen vollstopfen oder sollte man selber was mitbringen? Und wie kommt ihr da hin?


Ich stopfe mir die Taschen voll (Trinkflaschen, Müsliriegel, Gel, Apfelmusriegel usw) und hoffe, dass ich damit klarkomme. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir in Harburg an der Verpflegungsstelle 2 Trinkflaschen und 2 Bananen geben lassen. Dieses Jahr möchte ich durchfahren. 

Hinkommen: Ich fahre mit 'ner Regionalbahn bis zu HBf, komme dort um 7:20 an und gönne mir noch 'nen zweites Frühstück.


----------



## Martinbaby (30. Juli 2004)

Hurra, ich habe meine Startunterlagen erhalten!

Nach langem hin und her des Überlegens "fahre ich, fahre ich nicht?" habe ich mich entschlossen, nun doch mitzufahren. Schließlich ist das Startgeld ja bezahlt  und ein solches Event sollte man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen. Mit meinem Mounti starte ich nun in der kleinen 55er Runde und mußte mit Entsetzen feststellen, mein Startblock ist an der vorletzten Stelle! getsartet wird das 55er Rennen auf der Alsterglacis, die verschiedenen Startblöcke verteilen sich nach hinten über die Kennedybrücke und ich, ich stehe ungefähr kurz vor dem Atlantic ...

Aber da ich ja kleine Brötchen backen will heißt das erste Etppenziel, die Startlinie sturzfrei zu überqueren und wenn ich das geschafft habe ist der Zielstrich auch nur noch 55 km entfernt...

Mal schauen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Wehe mich überholt ein 120er oder gar 170er!!!

Bis Sonntag also und viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## ozei (1. August 2004)

War geil oder? Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

Ich hatte nen richtig beschissenen Starplatz. Block S !!! Das war der letzte in der Mönckebergstraße. Einen mit dem Irland Trikot hab ich kurz hinter der Köhlbrandbrücke gesehen - mit defekt oder so . Ich bin 400. insgesamt geworden.


----------



## horst_sonne (1. August 2004)

Schönen guten Abend, 

bin gerade dabei, mich von meinen ersten HEWs zu erholen. Die Begeisterung von Ozei kann ich nur teilen. Auch ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein - wieder über 120km. Ich hab da noch eine Rechnung mit dem Startblock offen. Wer wie ich in Block W (in Worten: "WEE") gestartet ist, erwischt entweder ein paar ambitionierte (...und leistungsstarke) Mit-Neuansteiger oder er schiebt sich alleine an den Massen vorbei. Nachdem ich bei einem Auflauf nach einem Sturz (war nicht schlimm) meine Mitstreiter verlor, musste ich auf eigene Faust weitermachen. Mit der Folge, dass meine gesamte Bein-Unterseite ausgerechnet nach dem Harburger Berg völlig verhärtet war. Also konnte ich ab da nur noch halbe Kraft fahren. 

Der Einsatz war aber mit Erfolg gekrönt. Als Debutant auf den 563. Gesamtrang und 99. in meiner Altersklasse (U23) zu fahren finde ich eine für mich überzeugende Leistung.

Also: Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Bis dahin hab ich auch mein IBC Racing Team Trikot.

Gute Erholung wünsche ich euch. Und versorgt eueren Muskelkater - ich werds tun. Schließlich wollte ich nächstes WE auf dem Norderstedter Müllberg wieder alles geben.

MfG Hannes


----------



## NoFunAtAll (1. August 2004)

Hi
ich habe kurzfristig doch an den Cyclassics teilgenommen (ebay sei dank)
Meinen alten startplatz hatte ich abgegeben.
Aus irgendwelchen Gründen, bin ich mit meinem neuen Startplatz, aber doch in die IBC-Racing Wertung gekommen. obwohl ich eine Einzelwertung gewählt habe. 

Da ich langsamer als die meisten von euch war, habe ich damit euren Schnitt
versaut.
Das ist mir schon etwas unangenehm, deswegen habe ich eine email an upsolut geschrieben.

Mal gucken was die antworten und ob man ander wertung noch was drehen kann.

Nächstes jahr werde ich meinen Urlaub etwas besser planen und besser wissen ob ich bei den cyclassics mitfahre oder nichz 

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## ozei (1. August 2004)

Nächstes mal fahr ich mir nicht 6 Wochen vorher das Knie kaputt - kann dann auch richtig trainieren und fahre die 170. Außerdem fahr ich vorher mehr RTFs.


----------



## Martinbaby (1. August 2004)

Dann will ich mich hier mal einreihen: Also ich habe es auch überlebt! Die 55er Runde war für mich und mein Mounti als Cyclassics Debutant allemal ausreichend. Bin in der Gesamtwertung als 36xx. durchs Ziel und in meiner Altersklasse als 15xx. Meine persönlichen Ziele mit einer Zeit unter 1:50 h und einem Schnitt von über 31 km/h konnte ich erreichen.

Da gilt es also sich nächstes Jahr sich zu verbessern. Und der Startblock dürfte dann auch besser sein als "N". Ich glaube, ich muß mir mal ein RR kaufen.

War auf jeden Fall alles prima organisiert! Fand nur die Transponderrückgabe am Ballindamm etwas unkoordiniert. Habe daher auf eine Medaille verzichtet und den Transponder so zurück gegeben. Ich wollte nur noch nach Hause!


----------



## Kaiowana (2. August 2004)

Moin moin, 
ich bin gestern auch am Start gewesen und habe mir nur die 55KM-Runde angetan. 
Ich bin aus Block E gestartet und gleich vorne weg gefahren. Dummerweise war die Gruppe mit 38-40km/h nicht so schnell. Nach ca 10KM bin ich dann alleine von Gruppe zu Gruppe gefahren. Das war zwar anstrengend, hat sich aber gelohnt.
Ich bin bei den Senioren1 62.ter und Gesamt 156.ter geworden.   

Warte auf weitere Berichte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash (2. August 2004)

181. IBC Racing Team 12:27.16,0

3573 A**** Patrick 115Msen1 3:04.11,4  915.
5196 G******* Olaf 115Msen2 3:05.59,5 541.
3574 K**** Henning 115/Mann 3:08.02,1 304.
10396 N***** Michael 115Msen1 3:09.03,0 1252.
6718 E***** Morten Hamburg 115Msen1 3:09.15,8 1268.
10395 M**** Donatus Buchholz 115/Mann 3:12.58,5  380.
5021 P******* Fritz Dierkshausen 115/Mann 3:19.24,4 446.
10392 S*** Silvia Hamburg 115Fsen1 3:53.39,0 192.

  Wir können zufrienden sein, oder?


----------



## ritzelflitzer (2. August 2004)

ohne Worte Ich stehe immer noch unter Adrenalin.

Glückwunsch an alle die angekommen sind. Ich bin noch nie ein so gefährliches Rennen mitgefahren. An alle Verletzten: Gute Besserung!

Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Smash (2. August 2004)

Hier  geht es weiter...

Obigen Beitrag kann man sicht nur mit 'ohne Worte' anschliessen! Gratulation zu der hervorragenden Leistung!

Dahinter können wir uns nur 'schmachvoll' verstecken...


----------



## Maike (10. August 2004)

Hi,
Glückwunsch an alle auch von mir 
Ich habe mich für die 55 km entschieden....bin das erstemal die HEW`s mitgefahren und bin aus Block "K" gestartet...habe gleich eine Super Gruppe gefunden und wir sind dann mit einem schnitt von 37,5 km/h durchgefahren.
Ins Ziel kam ich mit einer Zeit von 1:31,07 Bin und damit der 12.Platz in meiner Altersklasse und in der GEsamtwertung der 19. Platz. Kann es noch gar nicht so recht glauben......freu mich schon aufs nächste Jahr 


cu Maike


----------



## Hellfish (23. August 2004)

Moin Leute, hallo Mitstreiter!

Ich habe hier die CD mit den Fotos der Cyclassics im CD-Laufwerk stecken.
soll ich jedem von euch (Mi!, Smash, Fritz Bodosondo, Donatus) erstmal die Fotos "zur Freigabe" schicken, oder kann ich gleich alles in die Galerie knallen?


----------



## Smash (23. August 2004)

Moin Hellfish!

meine Wenigkeit hat nix dagegen...  
... kannst gerne die Bilder veröffentlichen.

Übrigens VIELEN DANK für Deine Mühen mit den Pix...  

Viele Grüße, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mi! (24. August 2004)

allet rein!

Gruß Mi!


----------



## Hellfish (24. August 2004)

So, die Fotos sind online!!!! (In meinem Fotoalbum)


----------

